# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v2.0.1 - going further!

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v2.0.1 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SGH-A747, ZTE N660, ZTE N790, Alcatel OT-990, Huawei E1731, Huawei E1732, LG C800DG  *Also added support for:*
Qualcomm MSM7625A Mobile processor   Medusa Box v2.0.1 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung SGH-A747* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*ZTE N660* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*ZTE N790* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Alcatel OT-990* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Emerald).*Huawei E1731* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Huawei E1732* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG C800DG* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Added support for Qualcomm MSM7625A Mobile processor.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Not only Medusa's the best as it comes to features and functionality, but we also offer
unique user experience with a broad selection of models you can revive with the tool
and the work on the list of improvements is still on so keep up with the news!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

